# Berklee College of Music Police Department



## youhavetheright

Is this a good department to work for or is there too many static posts?


----------



## Roy Fehler

youhavetheright said:


> Is this a good department to work for or is there too many static posts?


You’re ordered to not let uniformed Boston Police Officers use the school bathrooms.

Is there anything else you really need to know about the place?


----------



## msw

Always need to know these things: Hats? Guns? Chapter 90?


----------



## USAF286

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpf94

Roy Fehler said:


> You’re ordered to not let uniformed Boston Police Officers use the school bathrooms.
> 
> Is there anything else you really need to know about the place?


That’s not actually how that situation went down. That letter that everybody saw came straight from the President’s desk. The Chief had signed off on posting a different letter and then the President stabbed him in the back. And as to the static posts, no there aren’t any posts in the first place. You’re either driving around in a cruiser doing directed patrols outside of the buildings to check them or you’re doing a walking beat. There’s no sitting at a desk inside a dorm building.


----------



## USAF3424

I wonder where they book their prisoners......


----------



## Goose

USAF3424 said:


> I wonder where they book their prisoners......


Into Sing Sing?









Sing Sing - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kilvinsky

I've met one Officer there who was squared away and stated that it was a terrific job on a few levels. Though I've never met the Chief, I've corresponded with him and he seemed like a decent guy with a good amount of experience. I tend to believe the post by *kfp94* and wouldn't judge the department based on that one incident.

and yes, I did alter the original job posting for Dispatcher but that was just a little joke, not a judgement.


----------

